# Sadzīves tehnika >  Sūknis ar hidroforu

## Texx

Sveiki! Pēdējā laikā bieži sanāk problēmas ar ūdens sūkni, kas laikam nedod pietiekošu spiedienu un līdz ar to normāli neizslēdzas. Šis jau ir kāds otrais, kas nopirkts un tā pieregulēšana un čakarēšanās sāk apnikt. Doma ir visu to pārtaisīt, lai strādā un vairs nav jāaiztiek. Sūknis ir pajauns un tādēļ tas spiediena iztrūkums tiek norakstīts vai nu uz nekvalitatīvu sūkni jeb akas ūdens līmeņa krišanos salīdzinājumā ar pavasari un sūknim pietrūkst jaudas. Plāns ir nopirkt jaudīgāku un nedaudz kvalitatīvāku sūkni un pievienot pie esošā hidrofora, kam vajadzētu vēl būt labam. Otra doma ir spiediena kontrolei lietot kontaktmanometru. Tad man sekojoši jautājumi, kur visu vajadzīgo iepirkt. Ir kāds labs veikals Rīgā, kur var arī pakonsultēties? Kādas firmas sūkni pirkt? Vai to spiediena manometru slēgt pie ūdensvada vai tai vietā, kur tas oriģinālajam sūknim pie mehāniskās spiediena kontroles atrodas? Ja pieslēdz pie ūdensvada cik ilgi tāds manometrs darbojas, ja ir stipri kaļķains ūdens plus iespējamā korozija? Un tīri intereses pēc kā tas hidrofors darbojas? Kādēļ tas gumijas maiss tur vajadzīgs? Kādēļ nevar pumpēt ūdeni vienkārši metāliskā tvertnē?
Simts un viens jautājums   ::  
Esošais sūknis ir kaut kāds parastais lētais noname. Motora jauda, ja pareizi atceros ir 450W. Paskatīties precīzāku info tagad nevaru, jo tā saimniecība ir laukos.

Izskatās uz mata šitāds:
[attachment=0:3lcgf4i6]suuknis.jpg[/attachment:3lcgf4i6]

----------


## tornislv

Ja tev jāuzdod tik daudz jautājumu par vienkāršu sūkņa un hidrofora pieslēgšanu, tad labāk piezvani ļoti labam (jaunās paaudzes, zin drēbi un jaunās tehnoloģijas) ūdens, kondicionēšanas un apkures specam  - Gints 2 6 590 456 un viņš tev palīdzēs. Par samaksu, protams.   ::

----------


## next

Suukni vajag uzstaadiit sausaa veedinaamaa telpaa tad kalpos ilgi un chakars izpaliks.
Gadiijumaa kad liekas ka "pietruukst jaudas" parasti vainiigs gaiss kas iekljuust suuceejvadaa vai caur bliivsleegu suuknii.

----------


## Texx

Tik daudz jautājumu un tik maz konkrētu atbilžu.   ::  Paldies, bet domāju, ka taisīšu pats. Būs atvaļinājumā ar ko nodarboties. Bet par to cauruļu hermētiskumu ir laba doma, būs jāpārbauda  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

> spiediena iztrūkums tiek norakstīts vai nu uz nekvalitatīvu sūkni jeb akas ūdens līmeņa krišanos salīdzinājumā ar pavasari un sūknim pietrūkst jaudas. Plāns ir nopirkt jaudīgāku


 Ar jaudīgāku sūkni līmenis akā nekritīsies?   ::  
Vispirms noskaidro precīzi iemeslu.kas un kāpēc nestrādā.

----------


## Texx

Pēc manas saprašanas, ja grunstūdens līmenis krītas sūknim sanāk augstāk uzpumpēt. Pavasarī, kad bija pali viss labi darbojās. Nu kā jau minēju tā ir tikai viena no manām versijām.

----------


## ansius

gaisa spiedienu hidroforā pārbaudīji? un vecajam hidraforam moš vienkārši gumiju jānomaina bija.

----------


## WildGun

> ja grunstūdens līmenis krītas sūknim sanāk augstāk uzpumpēt. Pavasarī, kad bija pali viss labi darbojās.


 Tad jau jāskatās, vai nabaga pumpītim neliec darīt neiespējamo. Vai pumpēšanas augstums netuvojas 10 metriem? Ja tā, tad nekas nesanāks, jo augstāk par 10m vilkt ūdeni aizliedz fizikas likumi.

----------


## Texx

Nu gaisa spiediens ir OK. Gumija gan jau, ka vesela. Bet par tiem metriem 10 varbūt nebūs, bet kamēr uz māju dabū, kādi 5 vismaz uz aci ir, varbūt pat vairāk. Pērkot jau par to pacelšanas augstumu protams nevien neiedomās  ::

----------


## bbarda

Pec savas pieredzes iesaku labāk nopirkt dziļurbuma sūkni,atkritīs visas uzsūkšanas problēmas.Tos meslus arī biju kadus tris nomainījis.Vienīgi vel iesaku hidroforu nomainīt pret lielāku 50-80l.Hidroforu ja pērc skaties lai būtu garantija 2gadi.Tadus piedāvā Akvadukts.Nav no pašiem lētākajiem bet ļoti labi,pašam strādā aptuveni jau 8gadus,nesmu neko ne remontējis neko citu.                                                                                                                                                                                    http://www.akvedukts.lv/startpage.php?HSTRUC_ID=264                                                                                                                                                                                                              konkrēts man ir Dominator 4''-115-57M P1=1,1kW 220V 50Hz Nocchi .

----------


## Texx

> Pec savas pieredzes iesaku labāk nopirkt dziļurbuma sūkni,atkritīs visas uzsūkšanas problēmas.Tos meslus arī biju kadus tris nomainījis.Vienīgi vel iesaku hidroforu nomainīt pret lielāku 50-80l.Hidroforu ja pērc skaties lai būtu garantija 2gadi.Tadus piedāvā Akvadukts.Nav no pašiem lētākajiem bet ļoti labi,pašam strādā aptuveni jau 8gadus,nesmu neko ne remontējis neko citu.                                                                                                                                                                                    http://www.akvedukts.lv/startpage.php?HSTRUC_ID=264                                                                                                                                                                                                              konkrēts man ir Dominator 4''-115-57M P1=1,1kW 220V 50Hz Nocchi .


 O, paldies, šitā ar laba ideja. Padārgi gan sanāk   ::   Jāpadomā. Šāda veida sūknis jāgremdē akā?

----------


## next

> Nu gaisa spiediens ir OK. Gumija gan jau, ka vesela. Bet par tiem metriem 10 varbūt nebūs, bet kamēr uz māju dabū, kādi 5 vismaz uz aci ir, varbūt pat vairāk. Pērkot jau par to pacelšanas augstumu protams nevien neiedomās


 Tie 10 m ir maksimaalais suukshanas augstums (atmosfeeras spiediens vairaak neljauj).
Maksimaalais spieshanas augstums sadziivee lietojamiem centrbeedzes suuknjiem ap 40 m.

----------


## Didzis

Kādi desmit metri   ::   Labi ja 7m var uzsūkt un tad jau būs problēmas. Ja problemas ar līmeņiem, tad sūkni vajag likt akā, lai nemokās. Visu automātiku un spiedtrauku vari likt majā. Man jau 12 gadus šitāda tipa sūknis strāda un problēma bija pēc kādiem astoņiem gadiem, kad pēkšņi relejs nenostrādāja un sūknis uzdzina spiedienu, līdz nostrādaja drošības vārst. Par cik ir nācies regulēt tos mehaniskos kontaktus un zinu, kas tas par čakari, tad sev uztaisīju autonomu sistemu. Paņēmu krievulaiku manometru ar kontaktiem. Tādu ieteica profesionās cilvēks, kurš nodarbojas ar ūdens torņiem un dziļurbumiem. Nopirkt var Ladgalītes tirgū. Tie krievu manometri gadu desmitiem darbojās pie fermām drausmīgos apstākļos un nekas. Domāju, ka ātomsprādzienu arī izturetu   ::  Manometrs vada mazjaudas releju, kurš tālak magnetisko palaideju. Shēma elementāra un kaifs to manometru regulet. Viss liels, labi redzams un nav uz vedera jāguļ pie sūkņa lai regulējot spiedienu iraudzītu.

----------


## Tārps

Nu galīgi murgi, par tiem kontaktu manometriem. Nevienā sūkņu mājā tas ilgāk par 1 - 1,5 gadiem nevilka, jo nodeg vienkārši tie kontakti. Tad kad pārtaisa, lai tie vada elektroniku - tad jā, bet parastu releju nē.

----------


## bbarda

> Pec savas pieredzes iesaku labāk nopirkt dziļurbuma sūkni,atkritīs visas uzsūkšanas problēmas.Tos meslus arī biju kadus tris nomainījis.Vienīgi vel iesaku hidroforu nomainīt pret lielāku 50-80l.Hidroforu ja pērc skaties lai būtu garantija 2gadi.Tadus piedāvā Akvadukts.Nav no pašiem lētākajiem bet ļoti labi,pašam strādā aptuveni jau 8gadus,nesmu neko ne remontējis neko citu.                                                                                                                                                                                    http://www.akvedukts.lv/startpage.php?HSTRUC_ID=264                                                                                                                                                                                                              konkrēts man ir Dominator 4''-115-57M P1=1,1kW 220V 50Hz Nocchi .
> 
> 
>  O, paldies, šitā ar laba ideja. Padārgi gan sanāk    Jāpadomā. Šāda veida sūknis jāgremdē akā?


 Jā,tas ir akā gremdējams,padārgi bet labi strādā

----------


## Didzis

Tārps, es tak teicu, ka manometra kontakti vada mazjaudīgu releju, kurš nedzirksteļo. Skaidrs, ka palaidēju pa taisno darbinat nevar. Vienkārši to veco krievu manometru ļoti viegli noregulēt. Kādu spiedienu uzstādi, tāds ar būs. Kādu gribi izpildzhemu liec klat un vienmer strādās. Orģinālo releju stulbs var palikt grozot. Izmainot izslēgšanās spiedienu, izmainās ieslēgšanās spiediens, bet ko var gribēt no lētas atsperu mehānikas   ::  Kad man tas mērglis neizslēdzās, tad vispār nikns paliku un visu pārtaisīju. Nebūtu man sistemā drošības vārsts, viu māju varēju nopludināt. Pofig, ja neslēdzas iekšā, bet ja neslēdzās ārā, tad ir baigie sū**   ::

----------


## Vikings

Par tiem manometriem runājot, esmu tādus redzējis aroptiskajiem elementiem kontaktu vietā.

----------


## arnis

parasti hidroforiem ir taada vietinja, kur iebaazt autoriepu pumpi un uzpumpeet spiedienu iekshpusee, tad arii suuknis normaali uzpumpees vajadziigo spiedienu un sleegsies aaraa. Bet kaa jau te mineeja -- droshi vien to gumiju jau sen vajadzeeja nomainiit--- tas arii ir variants ... es arii ik pa laikam piepumpeeju , bet shaa kaa taa taa gumija buus jaamaina ...

----------


## Texx

> parasti hidroforiem ir taada vietinja, kur iebaazt autoriepu pumpi un uzpumpeet spiedienu iekshpusee, tad arii suuknis normaali uzpumpees vajadziigo spiedienu un sleegsies aaraa. Bet kaa jau te mineeja -- droshi vien to gumiju jau sen vajadzeeja nomainiit--- tas arii ir variants ... es arii ik pa laikam piepumpeeju , bet shaa kaa taa taa gumija buus jaamaina ...


 Nedomāju gan. Sūknim ir labi, ja pusgads. Pa ventili ūdeni nespiež laukā. Spiediens bundulī pārbaudīts. Man tagad pēc visām šīm idejām visreālāk šķiet: a) iesūkšanas caurulei zudis hermētiskums, b) akas līmenis krieties un tam mazajam, nenosakāmas izcelsmes sūknītim vairs nav jaudas uzpumpēt vajadzīgo spiedienu, līdz ar ko arī tā mehāniskā vadība normāli nedarbojas.

----------


## Tārps

Tas gaiss iekšā vajadzīgs kā gaisa spilvens. Ar laiku esošais gaiss izšķīst ūdenī un ,paņemot 1 glāzi ūdens, jau sūknis slēgājas iekšā ārā. Tas gan vairāk attiecas uz tiem sūkņiem, kur hidroforam nav tās gumijas.

----------


## moa

Tieši tā, gaisa spilvenu vahjag lai sūknis neslēgātos pārāk bieži, bez gaisa tas blieztu kā no ložmetēja.
Par manometru, pats to pielietoju un nekādu kontaktu apdegumu nav ar mazas strāvas releju, muļķības galīgās.
Jaunākiem manometriem pat ir tie magnētiņi dzirksteles dzēšanai. Ja grib, var pat nelielas kapacitātes kondiķi likt lai slāpē dzirksteli.
Par uzsūkšanu, jaunam skaitās, ka spēj uzsūkt līdz 7 m, bet es mazliet apšaubu, ūdenim sāk izdalīties gaiss un var nesūkt ar.

----------

